# Looking for a puppy or small dog



## summerprincess (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi its my first time on here so sorry if i make a mistake.

I am lookin for a small dog or puppy free to a good lovable home I live in the south wales, in the rhondda area,

Ideally i would like a jack russell or a patterdale terrier


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

summerprincess said:


> Hi its my first time on here so sorry if i make a mistake.
> 
> I am lookin for a small dog or puppy free to a good lovable home I live in the south wales, in the rhondda area,
> 
> Ideally i would like a jack russell or a patterdale terrier


If someone was giving away a puppy or a small dog I would wonder why!!!


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

summerprincess said:


> Hi its my first time on here so sorry if i make a mistake.
> 
> I am lookin for a small dog or puppy free to a good lovable home I live in the south wales, in the rhondda area,
> 
> Ideally i would like a jack russell or a patterdale terrier


Please correct me if i'm wrong. But doesn't this forum have rules about new members not being allowed to post in the classified section untill they have made 25 posts? so by doing it here they are bypassing those rules and from what i can see this is the original persons *1st* post after joining the forum. This post is i believe in the wrong place too. And from what i can see is becoming very heated. :huh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

summerprincess said:


> Hi its my first time on here so sorry if i make a mistake.
> 
> I am lookin for a small dog or puppy free to a good lovable home I live in the south wales, in the rhondda area,
> 
> Ideally i would like a jack russell or a patterdale terrier


Nothing in life is free I am sorry to say. In an ideal world I would like an Aston Martin and to be married to Richard Gere but hey....each morning I wake up and smell the coffee brewing


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

Now Now children... 

Back to original post:



summerprincess said:


> Hi its my first time on here so sorry if i make a mistake.
> 
> I am lookin for a small dog or puppy free to a good lovable home I live in the south wales, in the rhondda area,
> 
> Ideally i would like a jack russell or a patterdale terrier


Sorry if I am making false assumptions but from this post it looks like you are unable to afford to buy a pup. If this is the case do not get a pup, the original expense is really nothing compared to what you will be paying out over 10 years of vet bills, flea treatment, food, toys, training aids, etc etc...

Also most people will not give away a puppy/dog for free as they are concerned as to where it could end up... So when you see people so desperate to give away a dog for whatever reason for FREE, you should be inclined to wonder what those reasons are...


----------

